# Show me your buckskins with white markings!



## charlottein (Jul 11, 2012)

My dream horse is a buckskin with a white face and one stocking and blue eyes. Even better with some dun striping!

So I would love to see your beautiful buckskins with white marking, or buckskin pintos!


----------



## chandab (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe, I'll have one of those when my next mare due, foals; smokey cream mare bred to black bay stallion, so we'll see, and hopefully pretty soon.


----------



## Jill (Jul 11, 2012)

I had two colts like that years ago, but they were very sick when they arrived and they passed away despite much quality time with our vets and $$$$. They were so neat looking, especially one of them, and was an awful, awful experience






We have six buckskin girls, six double dilute girls (four are pinto), and one palomino... and two stallions that carry cream. We have a lot of buckskins but to date, they've all been solid (I actually much prefer solid over pinto).


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

We have a few buckskin pintos, love them!!!

Boo, he is a buckskin pinto with 2 blue eyes:






Special, Buckskin pinto filly:






Supreme, Buckskin pinto colt:






Tink, Buckskin pinto filly:






Destiny, buckskin pinto






MT, Buckskin pinto


----------



## supaspot (Jul 11, 2012)

is this close enough?


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jul 11, 2012)

Love the buckskins!! Maybe we will have one with blue eyes next year. My buckskin mare is in with my bay pinto (with one blue eye) stallion so you never know...actually would love a buckskin pinto filly with blue eyes from that cross


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is my buckskin baby




who is now our buckskin beauty, this is before total spring clips, we get snowstorms in June still, now its 100.




and her striped butt shot. She has a dark dorsal that does not shave off, and now mid summer it is growing lines out either side of it down her back. It is sooty tho like her mom, not dun. I really need to get new pics of her.


----------



## charlottein (Jul 12, 2012)

Great pics, keep em coming! Someday I will be able to buy my dream horse, but until then I need pictures to admire!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh... I lied. One of our mares, Khaki, has the tiniest touch of white -- left hind ankle:


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my Fike's Cadillac Crystal. She is a buckskin frame sabino overo LWO+, double registered, and is 31 1/2" tall. You can barely see her buckskin when she is shaved, which stinks, but if you are close enough to her you can see it. She is bred to a black splash overo who is 30" tall, super excited about this cross. Will also be her first foal.













Here is a picture of her weeks after I clipped her.


----------



## Poodlepill (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my buckskin pinto Bobby Socks.


----------



## Tami (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is my boy, Lucky Four Velvetbuck Thumbs Up.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's Stormy's Golden Timber Buck AMHA / AMHR stallion at one year


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is our buckskin (pinto) with white. 2 year old filly, Taffy, granddaughter of Cross Countrys Call Me Sir.


----------



## charlottein (Jul 13, 2012)

Too pretty! The funny thing is that when I owned big horses, I always wished they did not have white, and now I love it!


----------



## HGStables (Jul 13, 2012)

*Sunnyside Jonibuck Hez 3X Arebel*

_"Johnny"_

2009 34" Buckskin Tobiano Stallion

AMHA/AMHR

Lucky Four Shadowbuck Johnny Angel X La Vista Sheza Rowdy Rebel By MG


----------



## HGStables (Jul 13, 2012)

*Sunnyside Jonibuck Hez 3X Arebel*

_"Johnny"_

2009 34" Buckskin Tobiano Stallion

AMHA/AMHR

Lucky Four Shadowbuck Johnny Angel X La Vista Sheza Rowdy Rebel By MG


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jul 13, 2012)

Buckskin pintos would have to be right up there on the top of my list of favorite colors. Of course though, I own eight buckskins and only one has any white markings



Here is my buckskin pinto filly, HMM BTU Grand N Fancy, a BTU grandaughter.









Beautiful horses everyone! I do have to say, Maple Hollow's filly "Special" caught my eye in particular, what a stunning filly! Feel free to send her this way anytime



Tami - as always, your stallion is gorgeous! Love him


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 14, 2012)

I love buckskins w/chrome and buckskin pintos, but only have one right now, our little orphan filly who is now 6
​


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2012)

I think my Running W's Sunny's Geronimo is kinda pretty!!!


----------



## minie812 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pic of Snotty Scotty our Buckskin pinto gelding in our avatar


----------



## Lori W (Sep 4, 2012)

This is our new boy, Gunner (Silver Birchs DLBs Trouble Gunsmoke), ASPC/AMHR, 37.5", 4 year old blue-eyed buckskin stallion. He's soooo handsome (yes, we're in love with his good looks, personality and talent)! He's only been with us a little more than a week and he's already won us over. Thanks to Sandy Frank of Silver Birch Shetlands and Miniatures for Gunner (and the pictures, used with permission).


----------



## misty'smom (Sep 6, 2012)

OMG You all have BEAUTIFUL Buckskins!!!! Growing up we had full size Buckskins but my first mini is going to be a black/white pinto! I am really enjoying looking through ALL the pictures of everyones minis! I am a newbie to minis and can't wait until October to get my Misty!!!!!


----------



## Kendra (Sep 6, 2012)

Our yearling filly, Dazzle, is buckskin with two hind socks, a tiny white patch on her withers, and an adorable off-center star. She's our first ever buckskin.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is a fun one we took last night


----------



## bunni1900 (Sep 7, 2012)

this filly was born Buckskin and should color out as such. I will post a baby pic and her this year!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 23, 2012)

Echo has white on her face with her best friend Gracie.


my buckskin mare Echo


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 24, 2012)

I can add my two new girls now!

Mission Creek Bucks Jubilee Girl aka Jubilee, buckskin with snip and faint star






Erica's Can't Touch This aka Erica, buckskin with bald face and blue eyes


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 24, 2012)

I just realized I can totally add to this thread!

This is my 2012 Weanling Colt (Sold but still here)

He is a Buckskin Dun Pinto










and this is my new Filly

Who is a Silver Buckskin Pinto


----------



## Lori W (Nov 27, 2012)

In October we added to our buckskin herd with Little Kings Shakira, from the LK Oktoberfest sale. She's gorgeous! Can't wait to show her in 2013. Thanks to Robin at LK for the pic.


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2012)

We had a beautiful buckskin pinto colt born this year. I had surgery and was laid up in bed and it'd been raining a lot so the mares & foals were in large stalls in the barn. The day after my operation my husband found my colt dead. He'd cast himself and died





This is my mare "Bets" she's a Buckeroo granddaughter





I adore her!

*COH BTS VANNA*


----------

